# Any Thoughts on a GON N.GA camp-out/get together?



## dwhee87 (Jun 16, 2020)

Missed the one last year. Anyone have any thoughts on getting another together?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 16, 2020)

I'll be moving my camper from the heat of St Mark's to another spot up tween Cleveland and Blairsville sometime soon...
All ears...


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 20, 2020)

I be listening too.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 20, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> Missed the one last year. Anyone have any thoughts on getting another together?


Hasn't been one up this way in a couple years.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jun 21, 2020)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Hasn't been one up this way in a couple years.


That must be the one I missed!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 21, 2020)

I will show up as long as we practice social distancing.?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 21, 2020)

July 7, 2018


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 21, 2020)

Lake Tugalo????


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 21, 2020)

I'd love to join you, if given enough notice and would need some logistical help,,,,


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 21, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Lake Tugalo????


Tugalo Lake would be a excellent place. There is a rather large area right at the Ga ramp. Then another large area right out from the ramp that is walking distance via a trail if a boat ride ain't available, that could utilized if needed.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 22, 2020)

Depends on the dates and the circumstances, but me and H22 will attend. Met some mighty fine folks at the last one and had a dadgum good time and lots of good food.


----------



## Dialer (Oct 2, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Depends on the dates and the circumstances, but me and H22 will attend. Met some mighty fine folks at the last one and had a dadgum good time and lots of good food.


Heck Yeah it was!


----------



## nrh0011 (Oct 18, 2020)

Following


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 19, 2020)

Past out time to get some folks together again.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 10, 2020)

I would make the drive for this.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 11, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> July 7, 2018
> 
> 
> View attachment 1022929


That feller picking the git-tar with the slightly used half-gallon of Beam beside him is a fine looking specimen of manhood.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 11, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> That feller picking the git-tar with the slightly used half-gallon of Beam beside him is a fine looking specimen of manhood.


I don’t know about all that.  But he needs a big ugly guy from Georgia helping him out.


----------



## crackerdave (Nov 16, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> Missed the one last year. Anyone have any thoughts on getting another together?


I am ready!
Perfect weather now.


----------



## crackerdave (Nov 16, 2020)

Problem with having one now is deer season.
I would suggest waiting for spring.


----------



## nrh0011 (Jan 24, 2021)

Any updates on this?


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 16, 2021)

What about it?  Y’all still want to put one of these together?  I know there is the one in April but there ain’t no law saying we can’t have this one too.  I’m all fer it.


----------



## tr21 (Feb 18, 2021)

if it's after turkey season i'm in....


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 18, 2021)

http://forum.gon.com/threads/woodys-20th-anniversary-gathering.983041/page-8


----------



## Ray357 (Feb 18, 2021)

dwhee87 said:


> Missed the one last year. Anyone have any thoughts on getting another together?


Can't do it. Joe Biden says stay out of groups.


----------



## dwhee87 (Feb 19, 2021)

Danuwoa said:


> What about it?  Y’all still want to put one of these together?  I know there is the one in April but there ain’t no law saying we can’t have this one too.  I’m all fer it.


I'm planning on going to the April one, but would be up for another, anytime.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 20, 2021)

Alright.  Anybody interested?  I couldn’t make the one they just had but I haven’t been to one of these in years and would like to go.  Anybody interested?


----------



## dwhee87 (Apr 20, 2021)

Wouldn't mind sitting around a campfire with the Redneck Emperor, sippin' whiskey and listening to a little guitar picking. I'm game. Northern zone, somewhere?


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 20, 2021)

dwhee87 said:


> Wouldn't mind sitting around a campfire with the Redneck Emperor, sippin' whiskey and listening to a little guitar picking. I'm game. Northern zone, somewhere?


Yes sir.  Somewhere in the northern part of the state.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 21, 2021)

Danuwoa said:


> Alright.  Anybody interested?  I couldn’t make the one they just had but I haven’t been to one of these in years and would like to go.  Anybody interested?


I'm interested.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 21, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> I'm interested.


I hoped you would be.


----------



## JustUs4All (Apr 21, 2021)

My schedule is pretty clear an I still managed to have a conflict after the rain delay on the last one.  I would love to attend one anywhere in the state.

I am going to have to compliment Tate on his place after having seen the pics from the most recent get together, though.  Man that is a pretty place.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 21, 2021)

If I get to drank with the Emperor, NCH, DW, Etc I would be tempted to supply the Knob Creek and maybe a mason jar will show up.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 21, 2021)

Sounds great! Id love to build me a little shelter and spend the night…


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2021)

Wasn't that the gathering the idjit Cajun put the pine log on the smoker ??


----------



## K80 (Apr 21, 2021)

Depending on size Im willing to host on my river Bank. 

I could handle 4 or 5 pop-ups.  Handful of tents and hammocks. Gotta big firepit down by the river. 

Victoria Bryant state park is a mile from the house for those with bigger campers. 

Gotta changing room,  just need a bucket to make it an outhouse.

For anyone interested in kayaking I've got spots to put in and pull out to do anywhere from 3 miles to 15 miles.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 21, 2021)

nrh0011 said:


> Any updates on this?


I plan to organize a North GA get together this fall.Right now, I am looking for a site...preferably private land.State parks are out because we like to party late and they have a ten o'clock limit on that.
K80 your place sounds promising.


----------



## K80 (Apr 21, 2021)

To take full advantage of the river with kayaking  within the 4 months is best. 

Also,  I got a spot to put in a small jon boat if someone wants to float and fish a 3 mile stretch.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 21, 2021)

I’m not trying to wreck any future plans etc but fall is a long ways off.  I don’t know what I’ll be doing then but I do know it will be deer season.  I know I’m clear pretty much up until right after July 4th and then I’m slammed the whole month of July at work.  But some time this spring or early summer seems like a good time for a mountain get together.  Just my two cents.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Apr 21, 2021)

Danuwoa said:


> Alright.  Anybody interested?  I couldn’t make the one they just had but I haven’t been to one of these in years and would like to go.  Anybody interested?



I'm interested, never been to any forum meets and it would be nice to meet some folks in person.  Unless you boys can't take having any big Govt. hanging around that is.


----------



## K80 (Apr 22, 2021)

Danuwoa said:


> I’m not trying to wreck any future plans etc but fall is a long ways off.  I don’t know what I’ll be doing then but I do know it will be deer season.  I know I’m clear pretty much up until right after July 4th and then I’m slammed the whole month of July at work.  But some time this spring or early summer seems like a good time for a mountain get together.  Just my two cents.


According to my wife about the only weekend we could do it here before July is June 18th, 19th, and 20th.

We will be on the river that weekend regardless...

 Up river there's a spot to put in tubes and get out at our property that is a great float for families.   There's several great spots to stop and let the kids play, one spot can get up to neck deep and is a great place to cool off from the sun.  

The river is full of mud cats.   I've also caught channels,  shoal bass, and small bream.


----------



## Milkman (Apr 22, 2021)

K80 said:


> According to my wife about the only weekend we could do it here before July is June 18th, 19th, and 20th.
> 
> We will be on the river that weekend regardless...
> 
> ...



That is Father’s Day


----------



## bear claw (Apr 22, 2021)

C.Killmaster said:


> I'm interested, never been to any forum meets and it would be nice to meet some folks in person.  Unless you boys can't take having any big Govt. hanging around that is.


Is this a setup? Your just coming to check license and harvest records. I'm just messing with you.


----------



## K80 (Apr 22, 2021)

Milkman said:


> That is Father’s Day


Well of course it is...


----------



## C.Killmaster (Apr 22, 2021)

bear claw said:


> Is this a setup? Your just coming to check license and harvest records. I'm just messing with you.



Ha, not from me.  Biologists aren't law enforcement.


----------



## Crakajak (Apr 22, 2021)

C.Killmaster said:


> Ha, not from me.  Biologists aren't law enforcement.


I would sit by a fire with you.We met at Sprewell bluff at a retirement party several years ago.


----------



## Buck70 (Apr 22, 2021)

C.Killmaster said:


> Ha, not from me.  Biologists aren't law enforcement.


I have never met you but I would sit next to a fire with you just based on your posts. Thank you.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Apr 22, 2021)

I've been known to pick a guitar and consume liquids originating from Kentucky springs.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Apr 22, 2021)

I'd be interested...


----------



## Milkman (Apr 23, 2021)

Watching and interested. ???


----------



## dwhee87 (Apr 25, 2021)

C.Killmaster said:


> I'm interested, never been to any forum meets and it would be nice to meet some folks in person.  Unless you boys can't take having any big Govt. hanging around that is.


Just leave all your friends in the big black suburbans at home, and we'll all be fine. ...would be a pleasure to meet you , Mr. K.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 25, 2021)

dwhee87 said:


> Just leave all your friends in the big black suburbans at home, and we'll all be fine. ...would be a pleasure to meet you , Mr. K.


Count me in. Pick a date and a location.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Apr 25, 2021)

C.Killmaster said:


> I've been known to pick a guitar and consume liquids originating from Kentucky springs.


I’m sippin next to Charlie!


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Apr 25, 2021)

I would wish it was a “longer” event with over night stays and days on end of camping and sippin.

Is that possible to tent camp and Stay a while?


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Apr 25, 2021)

@mrs. hornet22 got away with it so can I. MAYBE.


C.Killmaster said:


> I've been known to pick a guitar and consume liquids originating from Kentucky springs.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 25, 2021)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> I would wish it was a “longer” event with over night stays and days on end of camping and sippin.
> 
> Is that possible to tent camp and Stay a while?


I guess if you don't have to go to work.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Apr 25, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> I guess if you don't have to go to work.


Not that long but If people can camp they can come longer distance, stay awhile, go home when ready and have a place to laydown when not ready.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 25, 2021)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> Not that long but If people can camp they can come longer distance, stay awhile, go home when ready and have a place to laydown when not ready.


Every GON get-together I have ever been to has been camping for the weekend?


----------



## JustUs4All (Apr 25, 2021)

Even if it weren't you still could.


----------



## crackerdave (May 11, 2021)

Look for a get together in the north half of the state this fall.


----------



## tr21 (May 25, 2021)

crackerdave said:


> Look for a get together in the north half of the state this fall.


sounds good. count me in !


----------

